
Ask HN: What is your favorite one or two page webapp? - xplusy
I am planning to build the website that&#x27;s just built for getting data and display on the first page.
======
anngrant
I love WordPress for its cool feaures and ease of use. I've just finished
creating my real estate wesite using a premium WP real estate theme (
[http://www.templatemonster.com/category/real-estate-
WordPres...](http://www.templatemonster.com/category/real-estate-WordPress-
themes/) ). It looks quite pretty.

